# Gould’s Emperor Concerto



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Was never a fan of Gould, but I thought this was amazing, if you could get past the intro


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it's really great too, and I generally don't enjoy his Beethoven. His Bach is very good though, imo, and I think many would agree. He was Gould's favorite composer after-all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rudolf Serkin will have him for breakfast.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I get a kick out of the oboist with the sunglasses @5:25-5:30. I get the fact that he may have an eye-related issue, but he still looks like 'I'm the cool dude here.' Or, 'Gee, I thought this was going to be a jazz performance.'


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Was never a fan of Gould, but I thought this was amazing, if you could get past the intro


The thing I enjoyed most here was seeing Ancerl so patrician in his dickey bow.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

> His Bach is very good though, imo, and I think many would agree. He was Gould's favorite composer after-all.


Incredibly, this is not true. He repeatedly spoke about Renaissance masters such Byrd, Gibbons and Sweelinck being his favorite composers, and made some phenomenal recordings of their music.

This is a good straightforward performance, relatively low on Gouldian-isms (compared to some of his earlier recordings of it for sure), though I feel like this work was tailor-made for Gilels's golden tone and that sense of grandeur he conveyed so masterfully without it ever spilling into pomposity.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The first Emperor I ever heard was the Gould/Stokowski and it's still a favourite.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

My first Emperor was by Gould but not this one. It was, rather, a cassette of Gould with Leopold Stokowski and the American Symphony Orchestra. I loved the way that Gould SANG to the slow movement.


----------

